# Finally!!!



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

After a long search for the perfect puppy (in mine and my girlfriend's eyes at least) My puppy will be here at 9am today! I'm so excited, he's coming all the way in from California. I was introduced to the breeder from a close friend which has purchased a bully from him before, and has had nothing but good things to say about him. The contract was signed and i will be meeting up with the breeder when i wake up. i just want to thank you all for the great advice and the constructive criticism. i've taken it all in and i feel that i've built a great relationship with the breeder already. here is a little sneak peak picture of my son. LOL


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a Cute boy


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

2 more pictures I think I'm gonna start him a thread journal.



















My girlfriend calls him big head. LOL


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG. *swoons*


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

He's sooo cute !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my pit gubol (May 14, 2013)

great looking dog how old is he


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehehe, he's a cutie! My girl had a bobble head, too! She's finally grown into it. lol


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

7 weeks. Almost 8


my pit gubol said:


> great looking dog how old is he


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow....really cute pup...glad you guys found your bundle of joy!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww how cute.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Little late on this, but could you possibly send me info on the breeder to my email, would definitely be interested and maybe lucky enough to find the puppy me and my gf have been looking for. email (email removed for security, PM the poster) thank you! and btw very cute puppy!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Precious 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel Chyong (May 26, 2013)

Congrats' your puppy is super cute,I love his color.Wish the best relation between you two


----------

